# May2008  BMQ - ALL LOCATIONS



## shlindz (16 Apr 2008)

Hello!
My fiance just got his call today. His BMQ starts May 5th. He's joining as an NCM for the infantry occupation. We both finished our paperwork the same week, but we figured he would get his call first. Guess they aren't that desperate for cooks? So here is a thread for all you recruits starting BMQ in May. 
Good Luck and I hope to see you soon.


----------



## stockless (17 Apr 2008)

Hey I'm starting May 5th at St Jean and doing Infantry aswell... ;D...Just wanted to let ya'll know


----------



## Oldish Chappion (24 Apr 2008)

Hi all,
    I'm a Caper living in Halifax, Nova Scotia.  I'm there on May 5th also, going NavComm.  Cya you all there.


----------



## Oldish Chappion (24 Apr 2008)

Hi all,
  I'm a Caper living in Halifax, Nova Scotia flying out on May 4th for May 5th start date.  Going NavComm.  Anyone else flying out then from Halifax?
   Cya's all there!


----------



## Engineer_1981 (25 Apr 2008)

Oldish Chappion said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I'm a Caper living in Halifax, Nova Scotia flying out on May 4th for May 5th start date.  Going NavComm.  Anyone else flying out then from Halifax?
> Cya's all there!



Hey Caper,

Welcome aboard! What time are you arriving at Montreal? I'll be waiting for the shuttle bus at 1400 hrs with the other guys.


----------



## Oldish Chappion (26 Apr 2008)

Hey Engineer_DEO,
  I'm not sure of the arrival time yet.  I swear in April 29th and I'll get all my details then.  I'll be sure to update you once I find out!


----------



## stockless (26 Apr 2008)

Well  then I guess this post  is not alive which means   only 3 of us are going 2 BMQ lol JK... ;D


----------



## Slaw (26 Apr 2008)

well I might ad to this thread next week as I am supposed to get my dates and offer early this week I guess. So maybe I will be there in May. Have a good one to everyone going early May!!


----------



## Lumber (26 Apr 2008)

Caper1967 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> Going NavComm.



Naval Communicator? Isn't that an NCM trade?


----------



## aesop081 (26 Apr 2008)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Naval Communicator? Isn't that an NCM trade?



It is yes


----------



## aesop081 (26 Apr 2008)

Caper1967 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I'm a Caper living in Halifax, Nova Scotia flying out on May 4th for May 5th start date.  Going NavComm.  Anyone else flying out then from Halifax?
> Cya's all there!



You are in the wrong thread. You are going to BMQ, not BMOQ.


----------



## Oldish Chappion (27 Apr 2008)

Hey all,
  I realized that this was the wrong thread right after the first post but it was too late to take it back.  I'm dropping this line before I get any more messages letting me know what I already know.  Have a good one all and best of luck to you on May 5th.  I'm sure I'll be taking orders from some of you.


----------



## RTaylor (3 May 2008)

Anyone had a call that completed their interview/medical/etc from Halifax as of early / Mid April? Still waiting for my call...I think they forgot about me.

Heading into the 3rd or 4th week after I've been merit listed (think 3rd), how long did it take you guys?


----------



## michaudjosh (3 May 2008)

I had my medical/interview/all that on April 14 and got the call on the 28th.  I think it depends a lot on the trade you have chosen.  Just keep calling them.  I know there is at least two dates for the BMQ in June, so you can hope for that.  Good luck!!


----------



## RTaylor (3 May 2008)

I choose AVS tech as my trade. Don't know if that's holding it up or not. I do, however, know that there are new BMQ's starting up every week, was told this directly from one of the fellows that actually instruct the course who just left there.

I got a baby due at the end of the month (May 26th)...maybe I won't stress it too hard atm


----------

